# CodeGuru Technical FAQs > CodeGuru Individual FAQs >  MFC Dialog: How to hide/show/maximize/minimize a dialog?

## Brad Jones

*Q:* How to hide/show/maximize/minimize a dialog?

*A:*



```
ShowWindow(SH_HIDE);
ShowWindow(SW_SHOW);
ShowWindow(SW_MAXIMIZE);
ShowWindow(SW_MINIMIZE);
```

----------

